# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Làng đá mỹ nghệ non nước, điểm đến không quên khi đến Đà Nẵng

## lehniemtin

*Vị trí:* Làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước thuộc phường Hòa Hải, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng.

*Đặc điểm:* Đây là nơi sản xuất đồ mỹ nghệ bằng đá cẩm thạch nổi tiếng khắp trong và ngoài nước.

 
Có lẽ không ai đến Ngũ Hành Sơn mà lại không ghé thăm làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước. Làng được hình thành vào thế kỷ 18 do nghệ nhân người Thanh Hóa tên là Huỳnh Bá Quát khai phá. Sang thế kỷ 19 thì cả làng đều sinh sống bằng nghề này. 

 
Nguyên liệu để làm ra các sản phẩm mỹ nghệ là đá cẩm thạch trước đây được khai thác ở núi Ngũ Hành Sơn. Đá núi Ngũ Hành Sơn nhiều vân ngũ sắc, vẻ đẹp cao sang, là mặt hàng được ưa chuộng trong xây dựng và kiến trúc. Từ đất đá vô cảm, người nghệ nhân làng đá mỹ nghệ đã thổi vào đó tâm hồn của con người. Quá trình này diễn ra ở nhiều công đoạn, và có cả những công đoạn vất vả, nhọc nhằn vô cùng nhưng niềm hạnh phúc trước một tác phẩm đã thành hình, thái độ ngưỡng mộ của người thưởng thức đã giúp cho người dân làng nghề mỹ nghệ này ngày càng gắn bó với công việc của mình. 

 
Sản phẩm mỹ nghệ bằng đá cẩm thạch khá phong phú: tượng Phật, tượng thánh, tượng người, tượng muông thú…, vòng đá đeo tay trơn láng đầy mầu sắc chạm trổ tinh xảo, công phu. Đến Ngũ Hành Sơn, du khách có thể chọn lựa thoải mái khi mua những đồ lưu niệm bằng đá do bàn tay tài hoa của các nghệ nhân địa phương thực hiện.                             


Tham quan làng đá, bạn không khỏi thán phục trước các tác phẩm nghệ  thuật được chế tác từ đá, mỗi tác phẩm đều thể hiện nét tài hoa, tinh tế  của các nghệ nhân. Tác phẩm thường có đủ loại hình thù của vạn vật, đặc  sắc nhất là tượng các vị Phật, vị Thánh, Chúa, thần Vệ Nữ, các con vật  huyền thoại như kỳ lân, rồng rồi đèn đá và các đồ trang sức bằng đá… 





Du  khách sẽ được hòa vào không khí, nhịp sống lao động nghệ thuật sôi động  của làng. Nếu ưa thích, du khách có thể tham gia một công đoạn chế tác  như một người thợ của làng. Du khách đến đây thường rất thích mua hàng  lưu niệm bằng đá làm quà, đối với những sản phẩm nhỏ, nhẹ, bạn có thể  xách tay nhưng đối với những sản phẩm kích thước lớn, cồng kềnh bạn có  thể đặt mua trước và chủ các cơ sở bán hàng sẽ có nhân viên giao đến địa  chỉ theo yêu cầu, kể cả nước ngoài.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## thuypx1983

Đá mỹ nghệ đá khác, đẹp thật đó

----------


## sharing83

Một làng nghề đá nổi tiếng xứ Đà Nẵng

----------

